# Sencillo eliminador de baterias para tester multímetro (conversor 1.5 a 9V)



## pandacba (Nov 5, 2010)

Este Sencillo inversor nos permite por ejemplo eliminar las baterias de 9V que son muy costosas y se acaban rápido.  Una pila chica y este inversror durara más que una bateria deV
Con los componentes tal cual esta entrega a 10V de salida 20-30mA
la bobina puede hacerce en un nucleo de ferrite de diàmetro 10 y una longitud de 2-3cm o una comercial de 10mH


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 7, 2011)

Interesante este circuito, no lo habia visto (directo a favoritos para probarlo).

Duda, ¿como funciona?

1) Suponiendo al 547 controlador por el pote (el de la derecha), abierto.
2) El 2do 547 (el de la izq al anterior), queda en corto.
3) El capacitor se encuentra descargado => la base del 557 de la izq esta a Vcc (no conduce).
4) El capacitor de 33p se empieza a cargar por 1/2 del inductor - R33k y el 547 de antes.
5) El capacitor llega a un punto que permite que el 557 de la izq empiece a conducir
6) El 337 empieza a conducir, debido a que el 557 tambien lo hace.
7) El capacitor se descarga a traves del 337 y se carga (en sentido opuesto) a traves del diodo E-B del 557. 
8) Cuando se carga ese capacitor llegando casi a Vcc el 557 deja de conducir.
9) El capacitor de 33p se descarga a traves del 547 de la izq.

Se repiten los paso 3 a 9. Eso seria el oscilador para hacer el switching.

El inductor + diodo + capacitor de 100uF hacen el resto funcionando como un convertidor tipo boost.

Con el pote regulas la conduccion del 1er 547, que hara lo mismo con el otro 547, cambiando las cte de carga del capacitor de 33p y no se si varia la frecuencia o el duty (me imagino que el duty). 

Habra que simularlo  .


----------



## foso (Mar 8, 2011)

Interesante, ya lo estoy probando en Pspice.

Lo simulé en Pspice con 1.5 V en la entrada y regulé 9 V a la salida. Mas o menos con el potenciometro al 5%. La carga mínima es de 800 ohms. O sea que salen unos 11 mA mas o menos ( a esta tensión ). Alcanza para prender unos 3 leds . Nos sobra para alimentar un microcontrolador. Con el capacitor de salida de 100 uF tiene un tiempo de establecimiento de 80 ms y un factor de rizo del 1.5%.

Con un capacitor de 220 uF mejora el rizo al 0.6 %. Y el tiempo de establecimiento es de 180 ms. Siempre con una carga de 800 ohms. Con mas carga el tiempo disminuye. 

También probé conectar una carga de 800 ohms de golpe, una vez alcanzada la tensión final y no se produce ningún salto en la tensión .

Según mi entender funciona con una resonancia entre el inductor y el capacitor de 330 pF. Esto genera una señal de picos aplicada a la base del transistor NPN. Y la corriente de base del transistor pnp se regula en función de la tensión de salida.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 8, 2011)

Funciona muy bien segun la simulacion, si bien tiene un ripple de 1V, era de esperarse.

Lo que me llama la atencion es como corta/cierra el 337, hace como un especie de burst tipo como la señal de Tv. 

El tipo que diseño este circuito, es un groso  , muy interesante como hizo el control del 337. Despues subo la simulacion para ver las distintas señales.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2011)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:
			
		

> Funciona muy bien segun la simulacion, si bien tiene un ripple de 1V, era de esperarse.
> 
> Lo que me llama la atencion es como corta/cierra el 337, hace como un especie de burst tipo como la señal de Tv.
> 
> El tipo que diseño este circuito, es un groso  , muy interesante como hizo el control del 337. Despues subo la simulacion para ver las distintas señales.



Buenísimo cosme, asi queda un poco mejor documentada, si tenes los componentes montala y ensayala y nos cometas los resultados


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 13, 2011)

Aca te subo el esquematico para que puedas simularlo.

Podes bajarte el pspice 9.1 version Student que es gratuito de aca (y de paso tenes tutoriales):

http://www.electronics-lab.com/downloads/schematic/013/

Obviamente tiene limitaciones, pero creo que en las librerias esta el Bc337.


----------



## walter leonardo (Mar 14, 2016)

Aqui va un circuito que de 1.5v sube a 3v.

Yo puse una inductancia mas grande pero al contrario, baja la tension.
Despues subi el valor del capacitor y tampoco subio la tension, bajo.
Curiosamente subi la inductancia y el capacitor al mismo tiempo y subio asta 20v. El capacitor que puse fue de 10nF y la inductancia de 5.3mH.

Cual sera la formula para cambiar el capacitor e inductancia me de 9v de salida?

Nota: A la salida es conveniente ponerle un diodo schottky para medir tension en continua y rectificar la salida con menos perdida.


----------



## Oufes (Ago 27, 2016)

Me decidi a crear este tema ,pues buscando en el foro sobre conversores cc para tester no aparecia mucha informacion, los que salian eran con integrados y aca no se consiguen, entonces decidi buscar una solucion con componentes discretos y la encontre en el circuito de una revista

Este circuito basado en la revista saber electronica, es una modificacion para hacerlo funcionar alimentado con una pila de 1.5v , para asi evitar tener que comprar pilas de 9v que son caras, teniendo la posibilidad de hacerlo funcionar con pilas recargables

lo escogi por ser sencillo, y aunque creia que no iba a funcionar por su rara configuracion, funciono

el esquema modificado:



http://www.mediafire.com/view/tnblpdfay5rqd5d/PICT4354.JPG

el esquema original esta en la revista saber electronica nro 238 pag 37

despues ire publicando mas info ...


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 27, 2016)

Si fuera para otra cosa... pero para los tester, que consumen muy poco, no vale la pena hacer nada raro.
Ademas, la regulación del circuito. La medición se basa en una pila buena, que baje a 8 V y no mas. Ademas del ruido. Lo habrá probado con el tester?


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 27, 2016)

Hola oscdft1,

Interesente, gracias por el aporte.
Solamente te comento que algunos multímetros ya no trabajan con 9V (fuente: Fluke).
Vienen con entrada para 4 pilas AA = 6V.
Tenerlo en consideración para futuramente modificar el circuito elevador.


----------



## analogico (Ago 27, 2016)

ecotronico dijo:


> Hola oscdft1,
> 
> Interesente, gracias por el aporte.
> Solamente te comento que algunos multímetros ya no trabajan con 9V (fuente: Fluke).
> ...


tengo multimetros nofluke  que usan 3 pilas aaa  y otros qe usan 9v


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 28, 2016)

hola analógico,

siempre es bueno saber, cuál tienes? marca? modelo? foto?


----------



## analogico (Ago 28, 2016)

ecotronico dijo:


> hola analógico,
> 
> siempre es bueno saber, cuál tienes? marca? modelo? foto?




hay muchos modelos


----------



## Oufes (Ago 28, 2016)

El circuito si lo arme, lo probe y da buenos resultados con un multimetro analogico

a la salida para que saque 9v regulados le colocan un transistor como "diodo zener" de 8.5v
en serie con un diodo 1n4007, en mi caso se lo quite el diodo para que dure un poco mas
los 8.5v regulados.Fue probado con una pila AA de zinc con 1v bajo carga y una recargable NIMH con 1.2v bajo la misma carga, que era una r de 2k2 a la salida

para los multimetros que trabajan con 6v se podria colocar un zener de 6.1v, o un 78l06
si el consumo del tester lo permite


----------



## duile (Ago 28, 2016)

Un detalle es que siempre esta funcionando el elevador.... incluso cuando el tester esta apagado...
...
Seria bueno hacer una pequeña modificación para que se active al pulsar algo... "es una idea"


----------



## Oufes (Ago 29, 2016)

Para ponerlo asi como tu dices, hay que analizar un poco el circuito del tester,en especial
el conmutador rotativo que lleva

en el tester que se ve en la foto esta conectadso asi, de esta manera solo se activa al poner el conmutador o selector en 10k, que es en donde usa la tension de 9v del conversor

despues subo un esquema de como lo conecte para que entiendan mejor


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ago 29, 2016)

Buen aporte sobre todo aquí en Venezuela que todo es caro


----------



## sergiot (Ago 29, 2016)

Las veces que intente reemplazar la pila o bateria de 9V de un tester no dió buenos resultados, cuando necesitaba medir valores pequeños de tensión o corriente las lecturas eran inestables, no así con la bateria correspondiente.


----------



## Oufes (Sep 2, 2016)

fotos, esquema e informacion para construir el circuito y el trafo elevador

tambien subo las formas de onda medidas con osciloscopio en los puntos marcados en el esquema
como p1,2 y 3

y de ultimo unas fotos del montaje armado y en el tester



Aqui mas fotos de como quedo montado y conectado en el tester analogico, que solo usa el inversor para medir resistencias en la escala de 10k, en las otras usa la pila de 1.5v

un detalle a tener en cuenta es que si la pila de 1.5 esta gastada el ajuste de zero ohms hay que moverlo al cambiar a la escala de 10k, ya que el conversor proporciona 8.5v(pila cargada) y la pila de 1.5v puede estar descargada


----------



## pandacba (Ene 4, 2019)

Hace un tiempo publique algo similar basado en transistores, hoy lo hacemos con un elemento más moderno de la mano de Texas Instruments, uno de los tantos CI's que nos ofrece hoy en día para la conversión simplificada de DC to DC.
Se trata del TPS61093DSK, que tiene la particularida de ser un convertidor Step Up/Step Down de manera automática.
La idea es partir de dos pilas AA con las cuales se obtienen 3V y convertirlos en 9V, de echo la corriente de estas pilas aún haciendo la conversión es superior a las Baterias de 9V, obviamente se pueden utilizar otros tamaños, en particular esta diseñado para utiizar hasta 3 pilas AA y la tensión minima de trabajo se fijo en 2V
En la propia web de texas utilizando la erramienta Webbench, se puede realizar todo, desde el diseño, entrando los parámetros, como tensión de entrada mínima y máxima, tensión de salida, corriente de salida, opciones de diseño económico, de alta eficiencia, balanceado, etc, el sistema entega el dibujo listo par ser bajado, también el PCB, gráficos, y lista de materiales.
El proyecto puede ser exportado a diferentes formatos, como Altium, Eagle, Orcad, Menthor Graphics, Tina, y P-CAD

La de arriba las dos vists del pcb que crea para tener una idea de la forma de ubicar las partes, obviamente esta todo en smd, cada uno luego adopta lo que mejor le queda.
Adjunto la hoja de datos del CI


----------



## D..12345 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hola, mirando éste tema me llamó la atención lo util que puede ser, tengo dos pregunta, la primera es, tendrá la suficiente potencia para hacer alumbrar un diodo led blanco de linterna luego de regular la salida (3V con una lm317)?, la otra es lo siguiente , tengo una batería recargable de 3V, 2A y quería saber si puedo alimentar el circuito con los 3V de la batería, no sabría *que* voltaje me dará en la salida, pero luego colocar un regulador (lm317) y llevarlo hasta los 3V que consume el diodo , el objetivo sería hacer que el diodo alumbre por mas tiempo o sea que dure mas la carga.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 6, 2019)

Para alimentar un LED, no se regula la tensión al mismo, sino la corriente con la que trabaja.


----------



## peperc (Nov 5, 2019)

ya que veo este tema de testers les hago una consulta:

hace poco hice lo siguiente con estos 2 testers:

el clasico economico amarillo digital:
Tester Multimetro Digital Dt-830d Noga Con Buzzer Dale Click - $ 209,00

y uno un poco mejor tambien chino:

ambos estan en mi mesa de trabajo y funcionan con sus pilas.
pero queria OLVIDARME  de las pilas.
asi que  hice lo siguiente:

transformadores comunes, el mas chico que tenia , de 12 v y 500 mA .
cada uno con su rectificador, filtro y demas, como el consumo de dichos testers es infimo, estabilice a 9 v con RZ + DZ .
todo perfecto y como digo cada uno con su trafo, asi estan totalmente aisladoe entre si , por si mido en el mismo circuito.

pero no va.....  el chinito mas chico me da notables diferencias, que si le pongo la bateria de 9 v ahi da ok . coincide con el otro perfecto.
pero con su fuente... no ..

?¿ alguna idea ??


----------



## juan47 (Nov 7, 2019)

En ocasiones me ha ocurrido el mismo problema, en diferentes aparatos
Y llegue a la conclusión que siempre es un problema de rizado, consiguiendo un funcionamiento mejorado 
Las baterías(pilas) dan una tensión uniforme, y esa uniformidad se debe conseguir con los transformadores


----------



## phavlo (Sep 25, 2020)

Buenas noches, el tema lleva meses sin actividad.
Pero les dejo unas imágenes del circuito posteado en el primer mensaje para que más gente se anime a armarlo y tal vez a muchos le sea de utilidad.

El circuito en cuestión:



Alimentado con una pila AA recargable de 1.2V 800mA.
Salida: 8.49V



Alimentado con una batería 18650 genérica de 3.79V.
Salida: 9.01V



El Multimetro chino de prueba:



El circuito "instalado" en lugar de la batería de 9V:



El próximo se merece un pequeño PCB. 
Saludos a todos y espero que les sea útil...


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 8, 2020)

phavlo dijo:


> Buenas noches, el tema lleva meses sin actividad.
> Pero les dejo unas imágenes del circuito posteado en el primer mensaje para que más gente se anime a armarlo y tal vez a muchos le sea de utilidad.
> 
> El circuito en cuestión:
> ...


Que bueno, yo lo arme y muy bien no me funciono. Con una pila si llega a 9v, con dos pilas ya se va a los 15v maso menos y no lo puedo regular bien y los transistores se calientan mucho.
Nose qur estare haciendo mal.


----------



## mempun (Dic 11, 2020)

Si le pones 15 V lo quemas seguro.


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 11, 2020)

mempun dijo:


> Si le pones 15 V lo quemas seguro.


No le pongo 15v, salen 15v.
Era porque ponia una inductancia de 10mH y era de 10uH.


----------



## avr (Ene 18, 2021)

Hola
He probado a montar este eliminador de baterias, pero no me va bien, metiendole una pila de 1,5v, me saca entre 8 y 10 voltios dependiendo del ajuste del trimmer  de 10K. Pero al medir el consumo me salen más de 100mA sin carga, lo que me parece una barbaridad, de hecho, el voltaje de la pila cae a 1,3V. 

Con dos pilas de 1,5 el consumo sube a unos 120mA y el BC337 se calienta una barbaridad. La cosa es que el voltaje de salida más o menos se acerca a los 9V, aunque va bajando poco a poco según la batería va perdiendo voltaje.

Me surge una duda, ¿de cuánto tiene que ser el inductor? He probado con una de 10uH como decía Walter Leonardo y como parece que se ve en las fotos de phavlo. 
Como en el esquema pone algo de 10mH, he probado con una de 5,6mH que tenía por aquí (de 10mH no tengo aquí a mano) y ahora el circuito no va, no da voltaje de salida y el consumo se ha quedado en unos 90mA, que sigue siendo demasiado alto. No tengo muy claro qué valor de indutancia es el correcto.

He revisado el circuito y parece que está todo bien montado (y ya he montado más circuito, no soy nuevo en esto, pero no doy con el problema), se os ocurre porqué puede ser.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 18, 2021)

Mejor sube fotos de lo montado, de ambas caras, nitido, e iluminado


----------



## avr (Ene 18, 2021)

Hola

Ahora mismo no lo tengo aquí, de todas formas lo he montado todo al aire, como otro compañeros, no sé si en una foto se puede ver mucho. 

Si lo que quería era que los que lo hayan montado me digan que inductancia han usado. Y si alguien me puede decir porque el 337 se calienta tanto, que supongo que tiene que ver con el valor de inductancia.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 18, 2021)

Puede que la inductancia no sea la indicada, sea de aire o nucleo de ferrite, etc.
Seguro es por la inductancia, pero como te dije sube una foto cuando puedas. Aunque puede que el BC337 sea falsificado
Tienes osciloscopio?


----------



## avr (Ene 18, 2021)

Sí, tengo osciloscopio, puedo mirar a ver si eso oscila en condiciones.

De todas formas, si alguno de los que lo han montado me puede confirmar el valor y el tipo de la inductancia me vendría muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## walter leonardo (Ene 19, 2021)

avr dijo:


> Sí, tengo osciloscopio, puedo mirar a ver si eso oscila en condiciones.
> 
> De todas formas, si alguno de los que lo han montado me puede confirmar el valor y el tipo de la inductancia me vendría muy bien.
> 
> Saludos


Es 10uH


----------



## avr (Ene 19, 2021)

walter leonardo dijo:


> Es 10uH


Vale, pues le pondré el de 10uH y lo revisaré todo otra vez.

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 19, 2021)

Hola.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## avr (Ene 19, 2021)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 260567
> 
> ...


A ver si lo he entendido, entonces es coger una bobina de 10mH, quitarle el hilo y dar las 70 vueltas sobre ese núcleo, ¿no?
¿Y cómo sabes si tu bobina de 10mH es del mismo diámetro, longitud y material que ese de la foto?
Yo tengo bobinas recuperadas de otros aparatos con un aspecto parecido a esa, pero no hay forma de saber si son iguales.

La verdad es que el esquema del circuito da unas indicaciones muy poco precisas. Te puede salir una bobina de cualquier valor siguiendo esas instrucciones.

Probaré con la fija de 10uH como me dijo el compañero y revisaré el circuito y componentes.

Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 19, 2021)

Si ya tienes la bobina construida, no hace falta nada mas, si tienes solo el nucleo pelado, entonces ahi tenes cómo fabricarla.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 19, 2021)

avr dijo:


> A ver si lo he entendido, entonces es coger una bobina de 10mH, quitarle el hilo y dar las 70 vueltas sobre ese núcleo, ¿no?
> ¿Y cómo sabes si tu bobina de 10mH es del mismo diámetro, longitud y material que ese de la foto?
> Yo tengo bobinas recuperadas de otros aparatos con un aspecto parecido a esa, pero no hay forma de saber si son iguales.
> 
> ...


Hay calculadoras de inductores . gratuitas para eso.. También las hay instalable... 
Para todo lo demás hay inductores comerciales... 
E Inductometros para calcular las bobinas que necesitas para cada aplicacion ...


----------



## avr (Ene 24, 2021)

Hola,
Tengo una bobina comercial de 10uH que es la que han usado otros compañeros.

La he vuelto a poner y además he puesto otro bc337, el que estaba puesto tenía 450 de ganancia y he puesto otro bc337 que casi no llega a 100. Ahora me sigue dando un consumo alto, de unos 100mA con carga (dando 8V a la salida) y unos 70 sin carga (aquí el voltaje se sube a 15V). Lo bueno es que ahora el bc337 no sé calienta.

He revisado mil veces el circuito y está todo bien montado, no sé qué pasa con él. Creo que lo voy a desarmar y ya buscaré otro circuito porque este no me funciona.

En cuanto a calcular el inductor, faltan datos, solo dice en el esquema el número de vueltas y el grosor del hilo, pero ni el diámetro ni la longitud.

Así que nada, creo que buscaré otro circuito. Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 24, 2021)

Este circuito lo probé.. y funciona, incluso lo tengo armado todavía en una protoboard




Y este otro , estoy por probar, pero funciona, incluso hay un vídeo del mismo funcionando; la ventaja de este circuito es que se apaga automáticamente al apagar el multimetro etc...
si encuentro el video lo paso.. pero esta en Ruso. asi que hay que activar los subtitulos
Y hay otro circuito parecido.. de otro usuario de VK a ver si lo encuentro entre mis archivos.


----------



## phavlo (Ene 24, 2021)

Buenas tardes AVR, yo simplemente use un choke (bobina) comercial, el calentamiento del transistor también lo tuve antes de regularlo, cuando me daba en su salida unos 30V aproximadamente. Una vez regulado para obtener los 9V a su salida se normaliza a la temperatura.
El consumo la verdad que no lo medi!!


----------



## switchxxi (Ene 24, 2021)

Ojo que el consumo en la entrada va a ser muchísimo mas alto que la corriente que proporciona a la salida, primero por el simple echo de ser un elevador de tensión, segundo por la eficiencia del conversor en si.


----------



## walter leonardo (Ene 24, 2021)

avr dijo:


> Hola,
> Tengo una bobina comercial de 10uH que es la que han usado otros compañeros.
> 
> La he vuelto a poner y además he puesto otro bc337, el que estaba puesto tenía 450 de ganancia y he puesto otro bc337 que casi no llega a 100. Ahora me sigue dando un consumo alto, de unos 100mA con carga (dando 8V a la salida) y unos 70 sin carga (aquí el voltaje se sube a 15V). Lo bueno es que ahora el bc337 no sé calienta.
> ...


También fíjate en cambiar el led de salida.


----------



## phavlo (Ene 25, 2021)

El led de salida es una led rojo de 3mm. (No de 5mm)


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 25, 2021)

avr dijo:


> He revisado mil veces el circuito y está todo bien montado


Quizas tu no lo ves, pero otros si.
Te lo pedi un monton de veces, SUBE FOTOS!!!
O monta las sugerencia de los demas


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 30, 2021)

Dejo el vídeo del eliminador de baterías. Del circuito que subi anteriormente...Activen los subtitulos , porque esta en ruso.Esta probado incluso se puede ver la prueba con osciloscopio


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 31, 2021)

Me llama la atencion que la salida sea a traves de una resistencia de 220K y base del transistor.
Habria que probar el medidor de continuidad si pita...


----------



## avr (Ene 31, 2021)

Perdonad que no haya contestado antes, pero he estado un poco liado.

He probado a conectar el osciloscopio al circuito y si que se ve oscilación, de unos 200 kHz o algo más en el transistor 337.

A la salida me sacaba los 9v, pero con un consumo de unos 100mA a la entrada.



Saludos


----------

